# Patternmaker



## geeko (Jun 23, 2006)

bought Patternmaker today. It's the first day of Launch over here

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...tternmaker.jpg

the packaging of the eye palettes looked really good ....

here's the warm eye palette and the cool eye palette...sorry for my lousy photography skills

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...eyeshadows.jpg

i am on a budget so this was all i could afford 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 because...MAC is only releasing she shines pigments in my country NEXT WEEK..

ARGH! I HATE MAC...one collection after the other...that's why i have to save for she shines...i can't spend all on Patternmaker...i'm a student...


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 23, 2006)

nice haul.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 23, 2006)

how did you get it sooo early... i thought it wasn't until the 15th of July


----------



## Lalli (Jun 23, 2006)

^^yeh thought it was july also! nice haul


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jun 23, 2006)

She lives in a different country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the pictures!  The warm eyes palette is better than I expected.  Dang it.  I have to get both now.


----------



## Lalli (Jun 23, 2006)

^uh huh i thought so but where coz i want it now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grr


----------



## Lalli (Jun 23, 2006)

oh singapore!!


----------



## eckof (Jul 16, 2006)

What irridescent pressed powder did you buy? Do you like it? Where do you put it in your face? All over or just as an highlighter? Thanks for answering!


----------

